# Last video for now



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since you don't like my music selection ,here's a little comedy for your pleasure .


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

nice job at the vfw


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Is that Steven Wright? 

In the second part of the video, after you take a right around the corner of the building, I thoguht you were just moving the snow in position to be stacked; where you stacking it? I was thinking you would turn the truck 90* clockwise then push that snow into a pile. Is there an island i didn't see?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The parking lot is a bag of crap.If I plow in the one direction the plow catches all the patches of blacktop but it I go the opposite way it doesn't do that. The parking lot wraps around the building so I make a couple of passes by the building then back up to and push to the back of the lot.


----------

